# Cool track concept



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I watched a race on TV this afternoon, the V8 supercars over in Australia. The track was really a nice smooth layout. I did some googling and found a nice website explaining the details of the track layout. I just think it could be a really good idea for someone who wanted to build an L table track layout. If you wanted to recreate a real track with scenery and the whole shabang check this out.








http://www.nzmustang.com/Bathurst/bathurst.htm
http://www.v8x.com.au/cms/A_100278/article.html


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

They had a helluva six car crash in The Dipper section a couple of years ago -- it's a pretty steep drop off in there and parts went flying over the hill - lol.

The Adelaide street circuit is another great Aussie track -- there's a 150 mph right hand kink where someone stuffs it every year.

Aussie V8 Supercars rules! http://www.v8supercar.com.au/


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Mid Ohio makes a great L layout as well...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bathurst is a awesome track, I used to race Online sim racing in Gt Sports car and I loved racing there. i agree would make a awesome ho scale track but the downside at the cutting would be impossible to reproduce as its very steep and slick and loose and fun..lol....


Dave


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I have the original Forza for XBOX and there is a similar track there that would make a pretty good layout.


----------

